# Clubman - Single Beds



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Can one of you proud Clubman owners tell me if the single beds are made up by simply removing (and storing) the back rests?

Do the two seats/beds remain in the same position leaving a useable passage between the two?

Are the single beds of a "reasonable" width for Mr/Mrs Average?

Do the bed lengths extend by using a filler board between the end of the base and the rear of the front seats?

I'm pretty sure it's a yes to all questions but I thought I'd ask anyway.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We push the Passenger seat and the Driver seat forward.
Undo the flap on each and this extends the single beds and the arms fill in.
You can just pull each bed out a little bit to make wider beds.
But we do prefer the double bed really.


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*Clubman Single Beds,*

Hi Tony, It's a ''yes'' to all the questions you asked, you lift up the seat are and drop it down against the back of the front seats ,,,,,,,,then you add the in-fill cushions, one each side, which you SHOULD have had with the Clubman. This will extend the length of the single bed to a good six feet long. If you slide the seat outwards and drop the seat -back into the space it will be warmer,,,,,, in summer just lose it somewhere else !!!!! Jack & Patty, Cornwall


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Guys & Gals.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

The next VW T4 Clubman question please:

I know the width is given as 2160/2170 - that must be with mirrors folded?

Does anyone have the width with mirrors extended?


----------

